# Sip Card (again!)



## Eddie1875 (May 29, 2013)

I live in Valencia and i have a sip card because i paid into the Spanish system.If i was to move to say Murcia or Benalmadena and registered with a doctor down there would they automatically issue me with a new sip card for that region? Thanks.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Eddie1875 said:


> I live in Valencia and i have a sip card because i paid into the Spanish system.If i was to move to say Murcia or Benalmadena and registered with a doctor down there would they automatically issue me with a new sip card for that region? Thanks.


Hi Eddie.
Well your SIP carries your SS number that shows you are entitled to Spanish Health care.
I also moved to Benal from here for a spell & they looked at my SIP as if it had been printed on Mars (I exaggerate a tad), but yes we could (and did) register at a doctors but came back here after a few months & had to re-register here? (strange old system)
Down there they have about 6 different cards depending on your status I guess ?


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Hopefully it'll be better when they roll out the 'one card for all regions' that they are proposing.


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

Although it is valid everywhere in Spain, if you 'move' regions, you should do a new one. It is not called SIP everywhere but in Comunidad Valenciana. We used to have one and the same for the whole country, at least when I was little, not sure whey they changed it.


----------

